
Chamath Palihapitiya says he’s taught himself how to be happy again - simonebrunozzi
https://www.vox.com/podcasts/2019/3/4/18247010/chamath-palihapitiya-social-capital-happiness-identity-crisis-kara-swisher-teddy-schleifer-podcast
======
paggle
“To all the people that worked for me and whose money I took, you’re fucking
welcome,” he said. “We did the job we were asked to do. But just like Michael
Jordan had a decision to retire and go play baseball, I chose to retire and go
play baseball. Now, I may come back to basketball, but this is my decision. I
am not your slave. I just want to be clear. My skin color 200 years ago may
have gotten you confused, but I am not your slave.”

LOL. This reads like an episode of Silicon Valley. A billionaire invoking
slavery in his self defense.

------
hemantv
Guy get lucky once and talk like he owns the world.

~~~
Criterion_
One of my least favorite VC personalities. Unnecessarily arrogant, snarky,
doesn't have groundbreaking insights either.

